# Particular Baptist Readings



## eqdj (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey y'all,
Just this weekend I figured out the CSV formatting to create google calendars (which you can add to your calendar or download in ical or rss) so I uploaded my bible reading schedule.

Then I decided to also create a reading schedule calendar of the Particular Baptist "Three Forms of Unity"  consisting of the Orthodox Catechism by Hercules Collins, the 1677/89 London Baptist Confession of Faith, and the (original) Baptist Catechism of William Collins. 

Here's the link to the calendar and documents.


----------



## JM (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice work!


----------

